# car crash damaging techniques



## lanto11 (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm looking for videos and such that show how to make crumple zones and dents for car crashes.

Thank you for your help


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

for plastic styrene models, I have used a heat source, like a candle, to quickly warm an area, then create the damage and cool it before it deforms from the heat.
I cannot help find videos however.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

A hot water bath makes for more extensive overall crash damage.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

This was done with a 1/25 scale car, but the techniques may work for smaller scale cars
https://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/312-model-cars/588645-gone-60-seconds-1974-a.html
i used foil to create a soft copy of the panel, then dented it as required, then back-filled with body filler to hold it's shape. I then cut off the original panels and glued the damaged ones in place.
if you scratch the paint off foil, it will show metal underneath.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Back a few years ago our own whiskeyrat had a thread entitled 'orange clunker car' and he was doing some dents to his build. If you can find the thread......


----------



## lanto11 (Dec 15, 2017)

aussiemuscle308 said:


> This was done with a 1/25 scale car, but the techniques may work for smaller scale cars
> https://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/312-model-cars/588645-gone-60-seconds-1974-a.html
> i used foil to create a soft copy of the panel, then dented it as required, then back-filled with body filler to hold it's shape. I then cut off the original panels and glued the damaged ones in place.
> if you scratch the paint off foil, it will show metal underneath.


wow just wow. Fantastic work.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

irishtrek said:


> Back a few years ago our own whiskeyrat had a thread entitled 'orange clunker car' and he was doing some dents to his build. If you can find the thread......


The thread is still there but the photos were lost to photobucket's shenanigans...

https://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/312-model-cars/409196-orange-clunker-car.html


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I always found it tough to make it look like twisted metal rather than melted plastic. It's a challenge!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Back in '92 I think it was Scale Auto had an image of a diorama a reader had done of a crash involving Richard Petty and this guy had what looked like twisted sheet metal on his build. Don't have that issue anymore.


----------

